# White Chanterelles



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

View attachment 556945
Went out to hit a few of my favorite chanterelle spots with my son and came across 4 white chanterelles growing in a little patch of goldens. I was kind of surprised to see whites. I knew of a white variety in the Pacific Northwest but never heard of them around here. I did a little hunting on the internet and found very little mention of white chanterelles except for the Pacific Northwest. Thank god for the recent rains because things were looking bleak for awhile.


----------



## pleistocene (Feb 8, 2013)

I have come across those, you are right very little to confirm they exist 
even though you appear to be holding one. i find them in jackson co


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

I was really surprised at the lack of information about them in the Midwest. Maybe we have reached the end of internet lol.


----------



## JOHN L (Apr 10, 2008)

Giant white???























Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

That's cool. Around me I find a lot of Cinnamon Chanterelles. They are just a little differnet then the golden ones. Couldn't find anything on them like they didn't exists for a long time.


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

JOHN L said:


> Giant white???
> View attachment 557701
> View attachment 557703
> View attachment 557707
> ...


----------



## lievense81 (Feb 12, 2014)

I've read that people prefer the whites to the goldens. Never tried the whites though. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

JOHN L said:


> Giant white???
> View attachment 557701
> View attachment 557703
> View attachment 557707
> ...


my eye's are seeing some "true gills" in that specimen your saying is cantharellus sp. Shold have False gills/ridges for chants.

EDIT: I MISSED your ??? Mark's sorry


----------



## JOHN L (Apr 10, 2008)

Other than morels I am an amateur with almost zero knowledge of edible wild mushrooms. I am ordering books, going on line and would like to take classes when covid is under controll. Until then,this site has some great very knowledgeable people. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

JOHN L said:


> Giant white???
> View attachment 557701
> View attachment 557703
> View attachment 557707
> ...


As jeff said no. That is a type of milk cap. I imagine it bleed mild when picked


----------

